# service kit for gaggia factory 105



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am having some stressful times with my factory just as I felt I was starting to find my way with it. As the boiler reaches heat the group filter drops down, with the seal, making it impossible to place the portafilter in position. Im hand grinding to add to my woes, so the whole experience has become soul destroying. I have virtually taken the whole thing apart, and it works once maybe twice then the problem kicks in again. I thinking my only hope is replace all the seals, although they do not look worn but my question to any other owners out there is which kit do I get is it the la pavoni pre (old group) or post(new group) millennium kit. any help will be appreciated, thanks. I have tried googling but am not really getting a clear answer so I thought I should risk sounding a tool and ask the experts who frequent this forum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get the post millennium group seal kit for the 105


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks very much for your reply, by the way as a chap experienced in all things lever does the issue I describe sound as though it could be sorted with new seals?


----------

